# just ordered my membership and im confused :/



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Will my number come with my package through the post? As I've ordered the £35 one


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You will receive Emails from TTOC with membership No.
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah all sorted now thank you


----------

